# Going To Be Living In My Cruze for awhile...



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

According to YouTube and all the stealth camper videos, 24Hr WalMarts kinda are open to you using the far far end parking spots to set up camp since they assume you will come in for products eventually when you do pee breaks. $10 monthly membership at Planet Fitness or equivalent gets you showers and mirror to shave in front of. I lived out of my Subaru for a few months before but I had a heated garage at my old job in Tysons Corner, Va to park in. I knew the staff so they wouldn't hassle me. When it was warmer I ended up sleeping outside of my other job until I moved back to Ohio. A Prius strangely was my better cool weather sleeping car as it only turns the car on a few times to provide you with heat but you need to be somewhere a car turning on and off won't be an issue/nuisance.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Another option for sleeping if your driver/passenger seat gets uncomfortable. Put your front passenger seat all the way forward and fold the rear seats down you can lay at an angle with a few pillows/blankets stacked on the rear passenger floorboard, you will also need a foam pad(cheap) or even memory foam on the trunk floor to make it more comfortable and to compensate for the lip at the front of the trunk. 

I also have lived out of my car/tent for a summer, might be worth getting a state park sticker and getting a cheap campsite at least a few nights a week. This will also give you access to a shower & you can have a campfire to cook or stay warm.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I used the CRUZE for storage and moved into $10.99 a night Hotel Rooms for November & December at Harrah's Laughlin. I had a killer premium room at the end of the hall overlooking the Colorado River & the "Strip". It was the best stay of my life. The CRUZE is too small to be comfortable in, and you are not supposed to apply continuous pressure to a back seat that folds down.

Plus somebody might steal you?
*It may surprise you to learn that a person living in Colorado is twice as likely to have their car stolen as a person living in New York City. According to the Colorado State Patrol, Denver has five thefts per 1,000 cars and a surprisingly large number of those thefts are carried out for the purpose of committing more serious crimes.*

MORE: http://www.avvo.com/legal-guides/ugc/the-rise-of-auto-theft-in-denver


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Invierno said:


> My thoughts were to clear out the trunk and fold the back seat(s) down forward so I can stretch out as much as possible.


You might try sleeping on a diagonal with part in the trunk and part on the back seat. That way you can still store some stuff in the trunk. But you're probably going to need some padding, because I don't think the seats lie completely flat. 

You might try building something that looks like you have non-valuable "junk" in the backseat but actually is covering you. That way it's not obvious that you're sleeping there.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Walmart or any 24 hr store is legal and fine. 

Folding down the back seats and sleeping 1/2 on the back of those and 1/2 in the trunk works (I switched my head/feet every few hours). Or you can lean all the way back in the drivers seat, goes down pretty far.

Hope all is well and you're not living in the car for too long!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You are a veteran and I do think that there could be a Veterans center or such that you might look into .. also I do think there is shelters and housing for Homeless Veterans .. so why do you want to sleep in your cruzen ? just thinking about it I would prefer to sleep on the ground under the stars on a cott preferably , but then again you's guys out there in colorado prefer inside ......


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello
1st sorry about your situation. I had to live in my Iroc back 20 yrs ago for 7-8 weeks. I know what I did was the gym for showers & rest areas for sleeping. I also had a big enough storage area I slept in there once in a while. Weekends I would crash at a buddies apartments that was not bad sometimes. During this time I had a lot of time to think & made me appreciate things a lot more. It really made me a better man for this too. Going to the gym a lot & not take a lot of things for granted. I really wish you the best. please keep us updated too. GOOD LUCK


----------



## AZ007 (Sep 26, 2014)

Pull the bottom of the back seats out so the back rests can go down completely flat. There's a trick to doing this without breaking the plastic clips that hold the cusions in. I think the trick is to pull up on the corners, not in the middle. Then you'll have a nice, large flat area to lie in.


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Walmart - Yes, they allow camping (sort of). 
You may be able to trade work for a serious discount at a independent motel. 
If you must sleep in the Cruze, crack opposite windows for air (front-right and rear-left, for example) for air circulation.
Good luck.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

bostonboy said:


> Hello
> 1st sorry about your situation. I had to live in my Iroc back 20 yrs ago for 7-8 weeks. I know what I did was the gym for showers & rest areas for sleeping. I also had a big enough storage area I slept in there once in a while. Weekends I would crash at a buddies apartments that was not bad sometimes. During this time I had a lot of time to think & made me appreciate things a lot more. It really made me a better man for this too. Going to the gym a lot & not take a lot of things for granted. I really wish you the best. please keep us updated too. GOOD LUCK


In my State you can't sleep in Rest Areas. Yet in other states, especially in the South they serve you unlimited beverages and you are welcome to stay for as long as you like.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Whatever you do stay safe and take no chances with your safety.

As others have said Walmart is generally speaking a safe haven to be able to rest at. You might even be able to sleep in the parking lot of hotels discreetly as long as you don't get in the way.


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

Good luck bud. i had to do a few weeks in my grand prix and being 6 foot 5 it was never "comfortable" but i made it work. I parked at walmart and was never bothered. found a nice piece of shade under a tree so the morning sun wouldn't bake me inside the car.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Have you talked to the VA down on Colorado and 8th by Rose medical hospital? I'm sure there has got to be another option.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm suprised no one has mentioned truck stops. They have everything you need, gas, showers, food ect.
Provided there's one close by. Do you have a job?


----------



## Jayjay2407 (Mar 28, 2015)

could always fold the back seats down and lay down head in the car/ feet in the trunk. wells thats what i used to do in my sentra


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

Not sure on your Veteran status but might want to check this out: The Department of Housing and Urban Development and VA's Supportive Housing (HUD-VASH) Program - Homeless Veterans

Whatever happens stay safe.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm a measly 5'7" slender guy so I can sleep well in my Cruze. Walmart is great as everyone mentions. I rotate through a couple of them but they are all so busy so I don't think anyone has caught on. Get yourself a carbon monoxide detector just in case. Not sure about your tint laws, but I have limo on my back windows, 35% on my front. Then use a sun shade for the windshield for privacy. I hang my work shirts and pants with a rod going from my seat to rear window. I keep a small cooler with some water bottles that I fill up at work before leaving. I use the work microwave for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Gym for shower and coin laundry for clothes. Cell phone for music and occasional Netflix TV episodes. Spend as much time out of your car as possible. Go to parks, lakes, take hikes and do stuff on your days off to not get stir crazy. Only try and be in the car for driving and sleeping to keep your sanity in check.

Hope your situation improves but you may find that this life style is pretty cool, just it might be better with a larger vehicle like an SUV or truck with a camper shell down the road.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have attempted to lay down in the cruze. Im 6'1 and to successfully lay down entirely I had to lay down the backseats of course and lean the front seat forward. I sort of rest my back and head on the back of the front seat while my feet were in the trunk. Its a tight squeeze but its certainly possible. I wouldn't mind sleeping in my cruze its not that bad. Just don't expect to have much fun with a girl.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

brian v said:


> You are a veteran and I do think that there could be a Veterans center or such that you might look into .. also I do think there is shelters and housing for Homeless Veterans .. so why do you want to sleep in your cruzen ? just thinking about it I would prefer to sleep on the ground under the stars on a cott preferably , but then again you's guys out there in colorado prefer inside ......


With friends involved with foster child care and getting involved with social services the first time in my life. Not talking about the kids as much, the reason why they are taken away from the biological parents is because they are not taking proper care of them.
*
But social services is also taking care of the biological parents as well!*

Some foster parents are even making money off of taking care of kids. Abused wives can go to a home, get three hots a day, free counseling, medical, and job training. Had no idea how socialistic this country has became.

See no reason to sleep in your car, visit social services. And wondering why we are working. Must be pride.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> *But social services is also taking care of the biological parents as well!*
> 
> Some foster parents are even making money off of taking care of kids. Abused wives can go to a home, get three hots a day, free counseling, medical, and job training. Had no idea how socialistic this country has became.
> 
> See no reason to sleep in your car, visit social services. And wondering why we are working. Must be pride.


"But it's for the children!" (TM) OP isn't a woman with kids. Not as many options. I'll stop there.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> "But it's for the children!" (TM) OP isn't a woman with kids. Not as many options. I'll stop there.


Was never taught how to determine the sex from users handles.

Can assume, but we sure know the meaning of this word. Ass-u-me.


----------



## Dannycruze101 (Dec 24, 2020)

ChevyGuy said:


> "But it's for the children!" (TM) OP isn't a woman with kids. Not as many options. I'll stop there.


💯 Exactly and that's why the highest population of homeless people in this country men. There is no help for them while there's a million and 1 services for women and children. Food, shelter, clothes, sleeping bags, tents, etc. Etc. But that's cause we're suppose to "toughen up and take it like a man" so they say. Yet sometimes were put there because the other half are given all our stuff in divorce or through deceit. Sorry for the rant but I was a single father who raised my son after many court battles to win the right to do so, was the child of divorce, and come from the land of the homeless, Portland, OR. Love this cruze forum though guys!!! Thanks for all the info I've learned over the past 2 months.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dannycruze101 said:


> 💯 Exactly and that's why the highest population of homeless people in this country men. There is no help for them while there's a million and 1 services for women and children. Food, shelter, clothes, sleeping bags, tents, etc. Etc. But that's cause we're suppose to "toughen up and take it like a man" so they say. Yet sometimes were put there because the other half are given all our stuff in divorce or through deceit. Sorry for the rant but I was a single father who raised my son after many court battles to win the right to do so, was the child of divorce, and come from the land of the homeless, Portland, OR. Love this cruze forum though guys!!! Thanks for all the info I've learned over the past 2 months.


Welcome Aboard!

This is a pretty old post, but since you brought it back to life... Except for raising my son by myself and the not being from Portland, I'v been there done that and lived out of my car for a month - you think a Cruze is small, try a stick shift bucket seat Gremlin.

so to give you some possible shelters, we have a place called the Shalom Center that has some availabilities for single men and also the Salvation Army as well. You just have to look.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why didn't I think of this before? Perfect place to go for maximum comfort and safety, an underground parking lot. I worked in Century City CA at the abc Entertainment Center. You can pull in, never pay, and stay forever!

The strip at the top was floors 44 & floor 45 where I worked. NO windows, spooky, Yes!


----------



## Dannycruze101 (Dec 24, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> This is a pretty old post, but since you brought it back to life... Except for raising my son by myself and the not being from Portland, I'v been there done that and lived out of my car for a month - you think a Cruze is small, try a stick shift bucket seat Gremlin.
> 
> so to give you some possible shelters, we have a place called the Shalom Center that has some availabilities for single men and also the Salvation Army as well. You just have to look.


Oh ya I'm not homeless I live at the beach now in a 4 bedroom house on a lake that my dad owns but he lives at his girlfriends about 150 miles away for 10+ months of the year lol


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Dannycruze101 said:


> Oh ya I'm not homeless I live at the beach now in a 4 bedroom house on a lake that my dad owns but he lives at his girlfriends about 150 miles away for 10+ months of the year lol


The most frugal living is at your parents. Nothing wrong with that.

Especially when the other option is paying exorbitant rent prices.


----------

